# Castle Of Terra: Vampyr Reign 2012 Plan



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Alrighty, it's time once again to plan the haunt. This year's theme is Vampyr Reign which may be familiar to you. This was also the theme for 2009. We have three rotating themes to cut down on the work of designing and building. Hopefully 3 years is enough time for the ToTs to completely forget what it was like. But, that doesn't mean everything is exactly the same. In fact, starting to think that I might as well make a new name for the haunt because there are so many new things this year.










So, what's the plan but first what is the backstory? Vampyr Reign is about Terra, the Vampyr Queen who has reigned over a post-apocalyptic land. Some say she had caused the devastation but others say she merely rose to conquer what was left. Either way, she and her minions now rule the area and the only way to safe haven is through her domain. 

First off, the theme has to be converted to 100% ChromaDepth. Last year, Force of Darkness was uber successful with the test and now it's Vampyr Reign's turn to become 100% ChromaDepth. The Skull Room will be enlarged, the Fire Room and Lightning Room will return and three new rooms will be added. The Whispers Room, the Graveyard Room and the Hellgrowth Room.The graveyard out in front of the house will have a new monster for the ToTs to deal with - Hellhounds. 

The details:










*Whisper Room:* The victims will enter the haunt into a very dark room. Whispers and blinking eyes will be all around them. Will probably use the Monster Eyes from Lights Alive: http://www.lights-alive.com/ctrl_monstereyes.html 

*Lightning Room:* Suddenly, a huge flash of white light with a crash of thunder. They will be blinded and terrified but can't turn back now. They go through a room filled with lightning and then enter... 

*The Graveyard:* An old forest and tombstones are painted all around them in ChromaDepth. A giant spider is in the corner glaring at them. There's a werewolf chained up and struggling mightily next to thick vines. The build will follow this: 






That should hopefully set them up for the fact that I'll be in a matching ghillie suit to the vines and scare the heck outta of them when lunging toward them. 

*Skull Room:* The victims will travel through an expanded Skull Room _(same as last year including the air cannon) _along with protruding skeletons from the walls. As they proceed into the Hellgrowth they will first be scared by me from behind them by traveling though the scare box. 

*Hellgrowth Room:* The Hellgrowth will look like the strange growths seen on last year's panels:











*Throne Room: *They move into the Throne room_ (same as last year)_ but Terra is in her box again:










As they ogle her and/or ponder what she's going to do from them in that box, I will scare them with the pneumatic ratchet rattling away on a sheet of metal right behind their heads. 

*Fire Room:* They'll turn to see the exit but I'll be waiting for them holding the cattle prod to zap them into unconsciousness and dinner for the queen! 




The graveyard's new addition will be the Hellhound(s). A new endeavor trying to carve out a monster from a large block of foam. It will be based on this incredible design from Miles Teves for the movie Chronicles of Riddick:











Also, will be spray painting graffiti on the tombstones which will be terrifying and liberating, LOL That will help convey the post-apocalyptic world that the Tots will be entering. The graveyard will also be populated with crows with strange bat wings, mystic lanterns and strange Hellgrowth erupting from the earth.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Such ambition Terra! I think I'm just going back to makeup and leaving props to the geniuses.

Did you ever see the film Vampyr? I happen to be blogging about an aspect of that today.


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

Loving the idea!! Can't wait to see it!!


----------

